# Motion detector prop controller hack



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

I have had a few people ask me now how to do the infamous motion detector hack to be used as a prop controller for Halloween. So I rounded up a few bits and pieces and created a tutorial for everyone!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks so much for this tutorial. You make it look easy enough that I might try my hand at this.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Thanks so much for this tutorial. You make it look easy enough that I might try my hand at this.


Glad to help! Its really not that difficult to do and makes for a great prop controller!


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

This is a nice easy hack. What I've done is with mine is similar but I've added a DPDT relay with a 110V coil. The relay is connected to a switch and RCA terminals so the connections can be switched from normally open to normally closed operation. This way I can trigger devices that use low voltage as well a ones that use line voltage.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't want to hijack this thread but if anyone is interested here's a wiring diagram for my version.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks Bigant- my fave part was "instructions? dont needs those"ha ha.
You made this too easy peasy... might want to try it this year! Great video, saw how you did everything....perfect for simpletons like me


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Bigant, great video! I have to agree with matrixmom... LMAO at "Instructions... don't need those".
Very clear instructions, plus you included the safety aspect... it's 120 volts, folks... it CAN kill you. Get those ground wires hooked up.
Stay safe!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

Haha glad you guys enjoyed the video and found it helpful!!


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

BIGANT, great tutorial. I have actually seen the motion sensors cheaper at walmart when they are part of a security light system then when they are bought separately. I have purchased several of them for $11.99. You can unscrew the motion sensor from the light base and use it just as you have in the video. Thanks for the great instructions.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Chewbacca, ok I totally don't know what that means but the diagram is really cool.


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

Should you use a GFI outlet since it is going to be outside?


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Man that is a great observation. Yeah , I would use a GFCI!


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Correction...or at least let me clarify. If the plug from the 1-gang box( the one that is hacked into the box and supplying the power) is connected to an plug that is GFC protected then no need to have one. More than likely you would be plugging in to an extension cord that is going to an exterior receptacle that is protected, thus protecting your hacked box.


----------



## Surfbeatnik (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you BIGANT!
Your tutorial was spot on...I just put one together and it works perfectly! I have two blue floodlights connected to it and we love how the lights come on...not too quickly. We plan to have these near the entrance to the front yard...illuminating some chicken wire and cheesecloth ghost travelers, who are making their way to our Haunted Hotel themed party this year! Our hotel is to be called "The Fair~Lane Hotel"....also known as "The Scare~Lane Hotel"


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Scary Papa said:


> Chewbacca, ok I totally don't know what that means but the diagram is really cool.


Its basically the same as BIGANT's with the addition of a relay and a couple of phono jacks to allow the sensor to trigger devices that are normally triggered by something like a step pad. The switches are just to change the phono jacks from normally open to normally closed operation or visa versa. The whole reason for the addition is to make a general purpose trigger.


----------

